# 2009 NBA Finals Game 1: Orlando Magic (0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0) [6/4]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

​


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh Bynum Bynum Bynum Bynum Bynum Bynum Bynum Bynum Bynum.....we need ya for this one buddy. Make Dwight work harder than he has ever before!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

My quick takes on this series. 

Bynum gotta man up and make it hard for Howard without fouling so quickly.make Howard a shot maker and keep his body between Howard and the basket. 

Our pg spot should be a match up advantage. Fisher Farmar and Brown should be able to contribute at a high level compared to Alston and Johnson. 

Gasol and LO will be the key to this series. If they are focused they should be able to get buckets in droves in this series inside. Offensive rebounding by us could and should be key. 

There are no HOF players in this series waiting for us no experience advantage or toughness edge here, a finese team who plays small ball and plays at a tempo we are comfortable at. 

This RING should be ours. 

Now lets get it. 

I feel great about our chances this time compared to last season.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Despite having HCA...we need to play EVERY game like we did last night to win this. I think the 2-3-2 format hurts us. The Magic have lots of fire power and our defense will need to be at its very best. On offense, our slumping players (Drew, Fish and Sasha) have 5 days to snap out of it. We have experience on our side but, because of our inconsistant play all-around...I am very concerned.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We MUST GO INSIDE! Lewis cannot play Pau in the low post. It is absolutely essential that we take advantage of that matchup because you know the Magic will do the same to us on the other end.

And I'm expecting Kobe to have another great series. He needs to if we are going to have a shot to win.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

As Wilt said, we really need to take advantage of the Pau/Lewis mismatch, there's simply no way Lewis can even slow Pau down in the post.

'Drew needs to snap out of his slump and do his best to make Dwight's life a hell of a lot harder than it was in the Cavs series.

Kobe obviously needs to be Kobe this series, I want to see him drive the ball more often.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is going to be one hell of a series. The thing that worries me most is that Orlando is in love with shooting 3-pointers, and the Lakers' lack of defending the perimeter very much worries me. But I think they know what's at stake and will play their best defense of the season now. This is what they've been waiting for all season, and it's time to put up or shut up. Dwight Howard is probably going to get his down low. But I think we can contain Lewis/Turkoglu better than Cleveland did with Ariza/Odom. I think Pietrus/Lee will do a decent job defending Kobe, but he won't be stopped. I'm very worried about our bench - they absolutely need to step it up. 

I'm going to say Lakers in 6 games.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I really don't expect a good series. The Magic haven't really faced a good offensive team in the playoffs. I think they won both their previous series simply because the Celtics and Cavs couldn't generate consistent offense. Allen for goodness sake averaged 11 a game till the 7th game being guarded by JJ Reddick. And Pierce was average as well. 

Cavs didn't have one legit bigman who could score the Celtics only scoring big was Big baby Davis. We have 3 who can score. 

I think this could be a short series. Its all schematic. If we played disciplined offenisvely go inside allow our bigs to do work Kobe be Kobe. Then I think this series will open and close pretty quickly. 

Offense will be the key to this series I think not defense. Howard is gonna get his as long as he isn't consistently 40 pts great nightly I think we win pretty easily.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe is due for better Finals series.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lynx said:


> Kobe is due for better Finals series.


qft....for one reason (Tayshaun Prince) or another ( 1 v 4 defense) Kobe has had two crappy finals in a row


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I really don't expect a good series. The Magic haven't really faced a good offensive team in the playoffs. I think they won both their previous series simply because the Celtics and Cavs couldn't generate consistent offense. Allen for goodness sake averaged 11 a game till the 7th game being guarded by JJ Reddick. And Pierce was average as well.
> 
> Cavs didn't have one legit bigman who could score the Celtics only scoring big was Big baby Davis. We have 3 who can score.
> 
> ...


God how I wish I had your confidence...

I fear this series is going to be an up and down battle all the way to game seven. But I hope your right.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The Lakers' frontline really needs to come through. As good as a Hedo/Lewis/Dwight frontline is, there's really no reason an Ariza/Pau/Odom/Bynum frontline can't compete with that.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> I fear this series is going to be an up and down battle all the way to game seven.


I have the same fear!!! :cheers:


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

I swear, every time I see Fisher in the starting line; I feel like banging my head against the table.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakers in 5


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I really dont have any feel for how this series is going to play out. I kinda knew what to expect from Utah, Houston, Denver. I really dont know what to expect. That said, I think the Lakers are the best team when they play their best ball, which hasnt been consistent so far.

Come on good Lakers!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

does anyone know where i'll be able to watch the replay games? i'm going to be gone for about 10 days.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> does anyone know where i'll be able to watch the replay games? i'm going to be gone for about 10 days.


It will be on ESPN, a day after around 1 AM PST.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> does anyone know where i'll be able to watch the replay games? i'm going to be gone for about 10 days.


I think you can buy them in high quality on Itunes if you can't find anything else.

They are 1.99 Each or like 7 bucks for the series


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lynx said:


> It will be on ESPN, a day after around 1 AM PST.


I think he meant after the ten days.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

afobisme said:


> does anyone know where i'll be able to watch the replay games? i'm going to be gone for about 10 days.


go to a torrent site


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Lynx said:


> It will be on ESPN, a day after around 1 AM PST.


i don't think so.. that's only for games televised by espn, not produced.

anyways htanks, i'll try torrents or itunes.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Got bored and made this 

Go lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's pretty sweet. Go post it in the Graphics forum!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Needs more candy... haha!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I predict a Lakers victory.

Luke puts in a solid game, surprising everyone.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe's going to come out aggresive, hopefully he starts feeling it early and Phil realizes that the Kobe/Pau pick n roll in a very, very, good idea.

Oh, and we absolutley NEED to close out of their shooters.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Lakers will win game 1!


----------



## lateefx (Jun 2, 2009)

um yeah...do you really want to do this?


----------



## lateefx (Jun 2, 2009)

Well i think the magic has a better chance.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, lateef. :cheers:

I see you and farzad know each other...


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Oh hey there lateefx, welcome to the forum, I'm glad to see more laker fans everyday


----------



## lateefx (Jun 2, 2009)

Look I don't know you basel and I don't know farzad - but hello now.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

I think we should start Odom and a combination of Bynum and Pau. Odom can keep pace with either Lewis or Hedo. If we put Pau of Lewis, I can see him taking him off the dribble every time and either scoring or dishing to D12 for easy dunks. 

If we go the low post often and consistently and stay home with the shooters, we could sweep this series. But knowing the Lakers, it will probably to a game 7 - I predict Lakers in 5.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

To start game 1 I pray we go inside to Gasol to start not Bynum going at Howard. Gasol on Lewis to create the impression thats gonna be our attack if you think you gonna just be attacking us on the other end. 

And if they switch Howard on him we then go to Bynum. 

I also wanna see Kobe posting Lee early as well making the Magic defend that paint.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It feels like forever since theres been a game. Damn I cant wait any longer. Im seriously going crazy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> It feels like forever since theres been a game. Damn I cant wait any longer. Im seriously going crazy.


I (and many others) feel your pain.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

17 hours away!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Less than 8 hours away!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and less than 6 now, played my happy ending tonight, so GO LAKERS! I am so nervous right now though


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone think Fisher posting Alston up would be a good idea at all? Wanted to get some thoughts on that.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

if there's one player that has the potential to stop dwight howard, it's andrew bynum.

it wasnt long when everybody was praising bynum as a top 5 center in the league. right now he's lucky to be mentioned alongside dampier, dalembert and co.

though i rather have pau and odom play majority of the minutes since it would mean howard guarding pau. easiest way to stop howard is to get him in foul trouble and get his *** on the bench. pau should be more than capable of getting dwight in foul trouble.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel said:


> Anyone think Fisher posting Alston up would be a good idea at all? Wanted to get some thoughts on that.


If Alston is killing us, maybe do it to wear him out a bit. But there are several better options offensively than having Fisher shoot anywhere near the paint.


Jameer Nelson has been activated for the game tonight.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Longest . . . Day. . . Ever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Completely agree...less than 4 hours away! Let's hurry up!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Getting closer and closer!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Awesome pictures.

I did not realize there were 120 minutes in an hour. This is torture.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> Longest . . . Day. . . Ever.


Did you tivo the game at your house in case my cable box craps out...again


BTW everybody....**** Time Warner Cable


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Haha...besides me, someone else also follows Lakers.com on Twitter :bsmile:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lynx, check PM.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> We finally have arrived at Game One of the NBA Finals. Following the tough path through the Western Conference playoffs we needed a little time off to heal some bumps and get ready. It feels like we have been off for too long and I’m sure the Magic share the feeling that it’s time to get back on the court and start the battle for the ring. While we’re talking about rings and things we might as well throw the old cliché in at this point. “No rebounds – No rings” is the playoff mantra for most coaches and in this series if we allow Dwight Howard to put up monster 20-20 games we will be in trouble. We must do the job on the glass.
> 
> The first game of the Finals is always a little tricky to prepare for because unlike the conference foes we have only seen this opponent twice this season – the last one being in mid January. Jameer Nelson made the key plays in both regular season contests with the Magic. Nelson seems to be ready to make his comeback from a shoulder injury but has not played in the playoffs. Hedo Turkoglu, Rashard Lewis, and Howard form the nucleus of the group that came back from series deficits in the first two rounds and controlled the conference finals. Howard is the inside presence and Lewis and Turkoglu provide the outside threat. What makes this inside/outside combo unique is that both shooters have size. Both can handle the ball and if you try to just switch everything then they can take the mismatch down low and make the opponent pay. In addition, Hedo handles the ball like a point guard and will be involved in a high volume of screen and rolls.
> 
> ...


http://my.lakers.com/lakers/news.html?id=5


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Lynx, check PM.


Got it.

I'll get back to you on that by this weekend. :champagne:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I cant wait!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

SVG just said in a pre-game conference that Jameer will be backing up Rafer, ahead of Anthony Johnson. Tyron Lue is inactive.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Should be very interesting.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH let the game begin!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm just wondering which Laker team will show up tonight...especially after a week off.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

40 minutes!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we ****ing go!!! The moment we've all been waiting for!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

These ****ers can't stop us. This is our series.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Alright my friends.. LETS GET IT ON!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This Is Our Time! Let's Kick Some ***!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gasol away from the basket is killing us already.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Stop ****ing Fouling


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

quick takes here I wish our coaches or our players would watch how Perkins guarded Howard when Howard faced he was right up on him he didn't allow the space where Howard can use his quickness. 

LO is playing terrific Gasol isn't.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

don't like the 1st half. Our defense has been solid but we're too Kobe heavy same formula that sunk the Cavs. Gotta get more from our bigs not named LO in the 2nd half. Walton was huge his ability to post up is something we should consider more this series might be more valuable than Ariza really. 

Gotta play Shannon Brown forget about Farmar I'm done with him.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Gotta agree with jazzy1 here. Phil again had the line up of Sasha, Walton, Farmar, Gasol and LO. Thank god he took the timeout.

Gasol rushed a lot of shots, Ariza wasn't a factor. Hedo just took right at him. Lakers are winning because Magic hasn't hit their treys. Gotta close out those perimeters. Nelson seems like he hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

For the love of god Phil...

PLAY SHANNON BROWN!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man Kobe just killed the Magic that quarter wow. Took the game right over.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

If someone had told me Brown, Walton and Farmer would be on the floor in the 4th quarter of game 1 of the NBA finals at the same time. I would have laughed my *** off.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

om another totally unrelated topic Lil Wanye's song Kobe Bryant is Hott. 

He says call him King Kobe he wears the crown take that Jay Z riding with Lebron lol.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We have been stuck at 89 points for so freaking long


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> om another totally unrelated topic Lil Wanye's song Kobe Bryant is Hott.
> 
> He says call him King Kobe he wears the crown take that Jay Z riding with Lebron lol.


LOL..:champagne:

Great game by LO, Walton and of course, Mamba! Not a good offensive game from Pau but he played solid defense. I liked what Kobe did in 3rd qtr but we should avoid one-man on five offense from now on. We just totally dominated the interior. 56-22 was a huge margin! 

Magic will re-group, and will be back. Those treys just didn't fall down, and on most of the perimeter, we didn't close out.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

These ****s don't even belong on our court.. Series over in five


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

btw... does Stan Van Gundy know what a tie is? I havent seen him in one in a long time.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

adsjfasd;jfad;sjfasfjkdsjfasjfadsjf;dfldjflkdsfl;kajf;ljasd;jfasdjfasjfl;


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yee, great win for us guys! I'm happy.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Very impressive game.

Looks like the team from the beginning of the season


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

im drunk!! great win!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> These ****s don't even belong on our court.. Series over in five


Jinx it and DIE!!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> om another totally unrelated topic Lil Wanye's song Kobe Bryant is Hott.
> 
> He says call him King Kobe he wears the crown take that Jay Z riding with Lebron lol.


For anyone who's a fan of hip-hop and want to listen to it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4_Fdy-ECyw


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

i love lamp
i love lakers
bud light is good


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> These ****s don't even belong on our court.. Series over in five


well pleased tonight with this, told you it would work and this series could be a sweep if we keep this up


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

jj redick the kobe stopper :laugh:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

awesome D tonight. they missed a bunch of shots, but they were taking the shots we wanted them to. Skip, Tony Battie, even Courtney Lee, they can have as many shots as they want. keep the clamps on Dwight, chase Hedo and Rashard off the 3 point line, and we're set.

Kobe was nothing short of amazing tonight. they wanna single cover him, that's exactly what he needs to do. attack, attack, attack; shoot first and ask questions later. and thanks to the Denver series, we're ready in case the Magic decide to double him. even if they start getting hot, I see no reason why we shouldn't continue to have our way with them on the offensive end.

Andrew and Pau also did a great job keeping Dwight off the boards, with some help from our guards of course. Just an great performance as a team. 

good to be back, btw.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What a game... Holy ****, Kobe was possessed. 

The single coverage from Bynum/Gasol on Howard was extremely effective....

The transition defense was the best Ive seen it since the start of the season.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bynum and Pau BOTH hauled buttocks back on D no matter, make or miss! That was huge in stopping Dwight! They know what they have to do! SWEET!!!!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Complete Laker Domination!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

phil should of played the ammo at least a minute. boy needs to get his ring! or does he get it anyways?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DANNY said:


> phil should of played the ammo at least a minute. boy needs to get his ring! *or does he get it anyways?*


He gets one...dressed or not


Mike Penberthy! Lakers champion FTW!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What an incredible game. I don't even know what to say about Kobe - he just continues to amaze me, even when I think it's not possible to do anymore. Unreal. He's ****ing possessed and I love it!

Everyone else did a good job, especially defensively. We held them to 23 made field goals (tied for 2nd lowest all time in Finals history). Love how we defended Dwight. Bynum unfortunately got a lot of fouls, but that was expected. He did better than I thought he would overall, though.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Talk to a really hot girl or watch the Laker replay? Um, Laker replay it is. hahaha. I'll just take her out tomorrow. Yee!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> Talk to a really hot girl or watch the Laker replay? Um, Laker replay it is. hahaha. I'll just take her out tomorrow. Yee!


:laugh:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

GO Lakers! Wow was Kobe impressive. One of the greatest performances Ive ever seen, and he did it without dominating the ball (too much). Lakers got the ball into the paint and dominated the low post. No easy shots for Dwight(no dunks!) and both bigs hussled back in transition to deny Dwight his favorite low post positions. Lakers forced their jump shooters to put the ball on the floor which is exactly what we wanted. 

If we can play with this level of effot and intensity and intelligence, I dont see how any team could beat the Lakers in a best of 7 series.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Great win. We need to continue this momentum. Series is far from over so let's not celebrate too much until we win the 4th one.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I was watching part of the replay last night and at 9:30 left in the 3rd quarter they said that Dwight was 1-6...I dont know if he had a shot in the first 2:30 of the third but thats amazing! Holding him 1-6 was good enough but after halftime adjustments holding him to ZERO official shot attempts in the 2nd half is amazing


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Excellent win! We played like we are capable of...on both ends!!!


----------

